# Purchase Peptides' T3



## BLang (May 9, 2013)

Thought I'd throw up a quick review for everyone interested:

As usual, packaging/communication/shipping/etc. was flawless, no issues there. I got a bottle of Clomid with this but haven't had a chance to research with it just yet, that will be in the not too distant future hopefully.

Anyway, long story short, I had been researching with T3 from another source (which was noticeably potent). I switched over to the bottle from PP for a week and saw no noticeable change in effects, etc. So, I have no doubts that it's potent and GTG.

As a side note, does anybody have any experience with keeping Liquid T3 for an extended length of time? I was getting ready to stop researching with T3 for awhile and may not use the rest of the bottle for awhile. I've seen some pretty conflicting responses on how stable/reliable liquid T3 is over the long term. Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## NaKiD EyE (May 15, 2013)

went through 2 bottles of PP T3 and didn't notice a thing. Got up to about 125mcg. Their adex seems gtg but it is the only source i've used for that so i don't have anything to compare it to.


----------

